# Maria Madrid.... Muchas Felicidades!!!!



## Mei

*Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tus 1000 aportaciones!!! *
*Es un lujo poder contar con gente como tu en este foro!!


*​
Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, MM!*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!! 

Y gracias por tan buenos mensajes llenos de sabiduría.

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

*Muchas felicidades *


----------



## AndREA22

¡¡¡Felicidades María!!! haz hecho un buen trabajo


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades!!!  Eres una de las foreras más cultas, agradables y generosas.  Es un privilegio tenerte en el foro y poder contar con tus valiosos aportes.
Un abrazo lleno de cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, María! 
Se puede aprender mucho y de calidad de tus posts!
Gracias!


----------



## María Madrid

Mil gracias a vosotros por vuestra amabilidad e inestimable ayuda cuando me he visto en un aprieto 

¡¡Me habéis puesto colorada!! . Un abrazo,


----------



## lauranazario

Presumo que todos los obsequios que nos haces (tus muy buenas aportaciones  ) salen de este rinconcito tan especial. 

Feliz 1000,
LN


----------



## María Madrid

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Presumo que todos los obsequios que nos haces (tus muy buenas aportaciones  ) salen de este rinconcito tan especial.
> 
> Feliz 1000,
> LN


 
Gracias Laura! Por la foto y por toda tu ayuda con las preguntas más retorcidas que he planteado!!!

Y disculpad que no haya felicitado a nadie en todo este tiempo. No es que sea tan maleducada, es que me acabo de enterar de que existía este subforo, gracias a un PM de Soledad. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, paisana.


----------



## Eugin

*Felicitaciones por tan buenos posts y por haber ayudado con respuestas tan certeras e interesantes!!  *
 
* Muchos saludos y mil gracias por tu participación aquí!! *​


----------



## COLsass

_*Congratulations! A well-deserved first 1000 postiversary!*_


----------



## Txiri

Siempre es un placer leer tus posts tan acertados e inteligentes.  Te regalo algo


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas gracias!! Saludos,


----------

